# Dr. Deadly's Weird Lab Scene.



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi everyone! :wave:

I found this nice "topper" piece at our local Garbage Dump Salvage Center. Originally someone put a $25 price tag on it, but the woman there gave it to me for $5. When I first saw this, I thought it would be the perfect display cabinet for DR. Deadly and a 3-level Monster Scenes Lab/Torture display. 










I am thinking of this as a "Haunted House" with the top shelf being the front entrance way of a haunted house...with Frankenstein and such creeping around in it...possibly carrying in "The Victim" in his arms.

Second shelf is Dr. Deadly's lab with all kinds of kool lab items like the Gruesome Goodies and his other animal experiments. 

Third shelf (Which I have to build and install into the cabinet) would be the Dungeon with all the torture devices. 

I am also thinking that I could remove the back wall, put some plexi-glass in the front on each shelf level, and install some lights for effect. Then , once it's at the new store, I could re-install the back wall with the figures inside it in pre-marked locations on the floor (For transporting from home to new store location). I could even put the topper onto another book case when this is all said and done, and use the book case to display those old Lumniator kits and what-not. 

The inside of the cabinet (shelves, sides and back walls) will be painted for the scenes..but I'm not sure if I should try and paint the outside Flat Black for a gothic effect, or leave it the chipped and patina wood it is now for a "Classic" look. This thing looks like it was designed to be a stage though!

What do you guys think?


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Very theatrical! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

I think you have a great idea. Be interesting to see if the topper could provide sort of a creepy/gothic "Dark Shadows" look (heck maybe even add Barnabus Collins :thumbsup.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Think of the spotlighting possibilities!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

More fun from DR. Deadly!

Decided to "Move the Pieces" around and I got the Pain Parlor today. It's the last model I need to complete my collection. I still don't have Vampirella, but there's not much I can do about that as none of my wholesalers have her.

In case you guys are wondering...the cabinet is 30 inches wide, 11 inches deep and there's 11 inches between shelves. There's a lot of height in every direction in this cabinet! Lots of room for something truly fantastic. 

I am also thinking of putting handles on the side of the cabinet to help in carrying it. It would be nice to set all the pieces in place and possibly light it. I'd hate to get everything ready and then have to pull figures out to move the case around. 

I also wiped the dust from the cabinet and vaccumed the old chairs...took them apart to clean the dust. The cat hair was hard to get off, but I got it cleaned using the shop vac and scotch tape.










Very nice "Dracula" chairs to bring a gothic sense to the new store!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Glued together some more Monster Scene items and added some more pictures.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

You know, you could put one-way glass on the front so you would only see the items that are lit by spots inside the case. That way, you would be able to control the mood without having the ambient room light washing out the whole thing.


----------



## Mystic Colin (Mar 4, 2010)

Awesome! That case has a ton of possibilities. You could paint the inside walls, make each one a different color scheme to go with the lighting. Can't wait to see more pics.


----------

